# Clicky knee



## Rooster1 (5 Mar 2020)

Hello there.

During rides my right knee is "clicking".
I can feel it and hear it - it is quite horrible.
It is very slight and I am in no way inbhited.

If I stand up on the bike (aka Hill Climbing) it goes away/

I'm 50 something.

Any advice - e.g. Take some cod liver oil ?

Cheers


----------



## Sharky (5 Mar 2020)

No medical knowledge, but some thoughts.
When climbing, your legs are probably straighter and not putting as much power through the knee joint?
When seated, what part of the pedal circle do you feel the clicks? Probably from the top, on the way down, when the knee is most bent?

Raising the saddle height could help the keep a straighter leg, also shorter cranks and using lower gears might help.
And trust you are keeping the knees covered through the winter. 

Hope it gets better as it gets warmer.


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2020)

Probably some wear and tear on kneecap / groove. If it doesn’t hurt or swell, I wouldn’t worry about it. Joints dry out as they age and wear, more clicky due to lower levels of synovial fluid

https://www.arthritis-health.com/types/general/crepitus-knee


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Mar 2020)

Are you using clipless pedals or toe straps?


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Mar 2020)

I have a similar clicky thing occasionally. In my case it's because my kneecap isn't quite straight. Once my muscles warm up they seem to work better and it usually goes away. I have clicked my way back over 30 odd kilometres on occasion.
In my case it turns out that cycling is one of the best ways to deal with it as long as I don't ride too hard and put too much pressure on the knee: that's what I call a result.


----------



## tom73 (5 Mar 2020)

I've had a clicky knee for years nothing really to worry about. Mine is more down having a surgeon or two dislocating it to add the odd bit of metal work in my leg.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (5 Mar 2020)

tom73 said:


> I've had a clicky knee for years nothing really to worry about. Mine is more down having a surgeon or two dislocating it to add the odd bit of metal work in my leg.


I take cod liver oil tablets for knee problems, mine stem from years of running. I have had knee pain when cycling and that is why saddle position is very important. What I would say is, if you don`t already do leg exercises, particularly the knee area, try doing some so that you build up the muscle around the knee joint. I know that is what I have done and any clicking and knee pain has since gone despite this wet weather. Now I am working on other leg muscles.


----------



## tom73 (5 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I take cod liver oil tablets for knee problems, mine stem from years of running. I have had knee pain when cycling and that is why saddle position is very important. What I would say is, if you don`t already do leg exercises, particularly the knee area, try doing some so that you build up the muscle around the knee joint. I know that is what I have done and any clicking and knee pain has since gone despite this wet weather. Now I am working on other leg muscles.



Thanks for that already do plenty of exercises it's too bad. I only get a reminder every so often and when I can I take aisle seats on that side so can stretch out if I ever need to.


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Mar 2020)

Chances are it’s clicking where the medial and / or Lateral collateral ligaments cross the meniscus pads at the top of the Tibia and the articular cartilage by the patella, or the patella clicking against the articular cartilage, or a mixture of them all. It’s fairly common as we age, and the ligaments become less pliable / supple, and / or the cartilage starts to age / degrade. Make sure you give that whole area a good warm up / manipulation before you start, try and keep your knees as warm as possible, and stay hydrated. Hopefully the clicking won’t be too irritating.


----------



## Rooster1 (6 Mar 2020)

thanks everyone - very useful


----------

